# Should I wait on a 50" plasma?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My first ever big screen flat panel purchase, a Panasonic TC-P50C2, has not gone well. Im pleased with the picture and price, $630 for a 720p 50", but its showing signs of a manufacture's defect; brightness fluctuations. This issue is known in some plasmas from Panasonic and its rumored to be fixed any time after August production dates (mine has a May production date)

Anywho, Ill be taking it back to Kmart and either exchanging or looking for something else. Considering a Samsung PN43D440 51" plasma from Sam's club for $650 but its also only 720p and lacks streaming just like the Panasonic. If I hold out and look around for the next month does anyone think I can I find a new 50" plasma that is 1080p and streaming netflix and pandora? Budget is drop-dead at $700. Plasma and 50" is required otherwise open to all suggestions.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Disregard, just ordered the Panasonic VIERA TC-P50ST30 "very good" condition from amazon for $686 shipped. Seems like a really good deal even if it is used. If I get the fluctuating brightness with this one its a free service call and a quick fix....


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Great TV and very good value. IF you get FB just call Panasonic customer support and tell them you want the "A" board replaced. If you have any trouble just email or PM me and I'll help you get this taken care of.

Enjoy your beautiful 2011 excellent TV!

-Robert


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Will do, thanks Robert


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I love my 50 inch ST30 and i just had the "A" board swaped it takes them 20 mins
hey robert


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tazz3 said:


> I love my 50 inch ST30 and i just had the "A" board swaped it takes them 20 mins
> hey robert


What are you using for picture calibration? This is my first ever plasma and from what Ive read calibration is pretty critical to get the most out of them, perhaps moreso than any other current display technology. Without doing any research I was naturally drawn to the "theater" preset on the defective panel I returned to kmart, that preset seemed to produce the most natural picture but it also seemed to lack punch. 

Read the review and all related articles for this model on 3d-tv buying guide and will likely start with their calibration numbers found on page 2 of the review....

http://3d-tvbuyingguide.com/panasonic-3d-tv/panasonic-tcp55st30.html

I was shocked pc world was so unimpressed with this tv when, except for the massive numbers of people with FB, it received stellar reviews everywhere else. Really makes you wonder what pc world was using for their calibration settings....

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2375...ew_great_features_subpar_sound_and_image.html

New TV wont be here till next week some time but doing my homework in advance. Robert, any input you might have on calibration of audio and video would be appriciated, I wont be spending the money on a pro calibration.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind that copying numbers rarely, if ever, gets you where you need to be. Each panel will vary and the environment that it was calibrated in is, most likely, far different from your viewing environment. :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> Keep in mind that copying numbers rarely, if ever, gets you where you need to be. Each panel will vary and the environment that it was calibrated in is, most likely, far different from your viewing environment.


Thanks for the input, absolutely I was assuming those settings were just a starting point. Matter of fact this new panel will be installed in the worst possible situation, wall-mounted in a kitchen with lots of big windows opposite the display. I simply couldnt stomach LCD/LED over plasma just to get a brighter panel so Ill need to make sure my calibration is right to make the most of a plasma in a difficult location. From what I understand only the flagship LED models are starting to rival plasma performance, flagship just isnt in my budget tho...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Apparently $686 is _too_ good of a value, Amazon sent me an email this morning: "Due to a lack of availability from our suppliers, we will not be able to obtain the item from your order." Nice, good old amazon. After lots of research I have my heart set on this tv but guess Ill look around before spending more for a tv in "good" condition.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Budget is likely blown with all these purchase set backs but gives me a chance to ponder while I await my refund for a TV that never shipped...

Seating distance is 12' with good light control. Would you go with a 60" ST or a 55" GT? THX calibration in the GT is sweet but Im not convinced its worth it over an extra 5"or DIY cant get pretty good results. But what does everyone think????


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Just pay $100 more and get the Vierra set refurbed and shipped free and be done with it. Just sayin'.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Just go to www.blackfriday.info and see what kind of deals you can find. BF deals, end of year discounts and most early release flaws have been fixed by the manufacturer by now which make this the best time to shop for a display.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Heres a recent issue for me, hoping I can get some input. I really dont want or need 3D and I certainly dont want to pay a premium for 3D unless absolutely necessary. At this point in my hunt Im willing to pass on a smart tv, making my only requirements 60" (or thereabouts) and 1080p plasma. Can I get some recommendations on models, the current market is awash with 3D TVs in the picture quality, price, and size categories Im looking at. I dont know, maybe 3D is inevitable but it doesnt hurt to ask. Obviously Im more than happy to go with previous years models and Im open to all suggestions. PQ is my highest goal, short of spending a fortune something along the lines of the Panasonic VIERA TC-P60S30.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just got my 50ST and it has the brightness flux issue.......AND it has a POPUP AD everytime I turn it on.....Im really unhappy about that more than the flux issue which will b fixed soon addle:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Popup ad on a tv? Thats is really really weird, never heard or seen anything like that. You probably shouldnt be surprised by the fb issue and luckily its just a service call away to being fixed. I do feel for you tho, nobody should have to call in for a brand new tv. Congrats on your new TV, Im sure after its fixed it will offer you years of visual bliss.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I just got my 50ST and it has the brightness flux issue.......AND it has a #$)UH POPUP AD everytime I turn it on.....Im really unhappy about that more than the flux issue which will b fixed soon addle:


You can turn off the viera logo/pop-up at the bottom of the screen from the menu...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> You can turn off the viera logo/pop-up at the bottom of the screen from the menu...


THANK YOU WOW what a relief


----------

